# Drehzahlsollwert umdrehen - Sinumerik 810M mit Simodrive 6SC 6101-2B-Z



## FSH_Technik (13 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgendes Problem an meiner Fräsmaschine mit Sinumerik 810M und Simodrive 6SC 6101-2B-Z. Der Motor der Z-Achse bekommt einen Drehzahlsollwert <> 0 so das der Motor nicht stillsteht - nach Demontage des Rotorlagegebers bekomme ich die Fehler zwar alle gelöscht allerdings dreht der Motor danach so etwa mit 50-100U/min. Ein nachregeln mittels der Potis auf der Platine ist leider nicht möglich.Daher habe ich die Drehzahlsollwerte & Drehzahlistwerte (Spannung in V) an den Messstellen auf der Platine nachgemessen und festgestellt das die beiden Werte sich im Vorzeichen unterscheiden ! Mein Drehzahlsollwert hat aktuell -3.04V und der Drehzahlistwert lässt sich zwar via Poti verändern aber ist halt + also komme ich nur auf +3.04V (Regelbereich ca. +2.5 bis +3.5V). Wie drehe ich die Werte nun um damit die Regelung wieder richtig herum geht ?
Der verbaute Motor ist vom Typ analog 1FT5042-0AC01-1-Z.
Wenn ich auf der Karte die Klemmen 56.x /14.x kurz schliesse (Sollwerteingang=Istwerteingang) bleibt der Motor fast stehen und dreht mit geschätzt 2-3U/min - das ist dann nur noch die Lageregelung ...

LG Marcel


Zur Vorgeschichte hier mehr ...

https://support.industry.siemens.com/tf/ww/de/posts/fehler-1122-stillstands-berwachung/92047/?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## gravieren (13 Dezember 2015)

Hi

Was ist jetzt stand   ?
Stand die Maschine seit dem  ?
Sind die Maschinendaten richtig?


Geht der rest der Maschine ?


----------



## FSH_Technik (13 Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte bisher die 3. Achse via Maschinenbits abgeschaltet dann lief die Maschine so weit auf 2 Achsen(3.Achse per Handkurbel betätigt) - nun bin ich aber weiter auf Fehlersuche und bin heute auf die verschiedenen Vorzeichen der Drehzahlsoll-/Drehzahlistwerte gestoßen .... sonst läuft das gute Stück soweit
Maschinendaten habe ich soweit einen nach dem anderen abgeglichen - nach der vorhandenen Datensicherung wie auch 810M Grundsetup ... sollten so weit passen.

Zum drehen der Sollwerte habe ich bisher nur jenes gefunden





 wobei ein Test mit tauschen von Bit 1 heute keinen Erfolg brachte ... aktuelles setup Bit 1=0 und Bit 2=1 ->negativer Sollwert = positive Achsrichtung, ist also so weit ok aber wie bekomme ich denn jetzt den negativen Istwert zurück (dreht mein Motor eventuell falsch herum oder wie )????

Marcel


----------



## gravieren (14 Dezember 2015)

Hi

Drehe doch mal die Achse mit der "Kurbel".

Wird der Istwert von Drehgeber richtig angezeigt  ?

Sollte der IST-Wert sich nicht ändern  --> Schauen den Istwert des Zählers an  --> Diagnose 8xx


----------



## FSH_Technik (15 Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich am demontierten Rod-Geber drehe passen die Achswerte und Richtungen soweit zusammen wie sie gehören. Wenn ich den Motor bei gelöster Haltebremse von Hand drehe passen die ankommenden Drehzahlistwerte auch mit Drehrichtung und Vorzeichen wie es sein sollte. Das Problem ist halt der anstehende -3V Drehzahlsollwert der eigentlich doch positiv bzw. annähernd Null sein sollte wenn der Motor sich nicht bewegen soll oder(bei den anderen beiden Achsen ist der Wert dann nur im mV-Bereich und positiv). Meine Frage ist wo wird der Drehzahlsollwert generiert (eigentlich doch NC-Signal + Rückmeldung Drehgeber Motor + Rückmeldung Rotorlagegeber oder)und wie kann ich den umkehren. 
Ich habe dazu in den Maschinendatenbits in Adresse MD564* (5642 ist bei mir die Z-Achse) Bit 1 (Vorzeichenänderung Drehzahlsollwert) bzw Bit 2 (Vorzeichenänderung Teilistwert) versucht zu tauschen allerdings ohne Erfolg am Drehzahlsollwertausgang ?
Wenn ich in dem Diagnosefenster die Z-Achse ansehe so kommen da alle Signale wie gewünscht an (Drehzahlwerte werden da ja nicht angezeigt) Schleppabstand , Teilsollwert etc....alles i.O.

LG Marcel


----------



## Morymmus (15 Dezember 2015)

Ändert sich der Drehzahlsollwert von -3V denn, wenn die Achse tatsächlich fahren soll?
Ist der Messwert tatsächlich stabil -3V oder toggelt evtl. das Vorzeichen? Mich erinnert dieses Verhalten an die verbleibende Regelabweichung eines P-Reglers


----------



## gravieren (15 Dezember 2015)

Nimm doch mal einen "Batteriekasten"  und verfahre die Achse.
Läuft diese konstant  ?

Sicherheitshalber mal den Motor ausbauen, damit kein Schaden entstehen kann.

Ausgebauter Motor gut fixieren  !


----------



## FSH_Technik (15 Dezember 2015)

Motor ist bereits ausgebaut - den Batteriekasten(10V max.) speise ich dann da ein wo normal das +/-10V Signal von der NC anliegt oder ? Ich werde das mit 1-4 NC Zellen a 1,2V probieren sollte ja auch gehn... 9V liegen maximal im Betrieb an soweit mir bekannt. 
Das ist ja der Eingang (Klemme 56 und 14) den ich auch gebrückt habe um den Sollwert 0 zu bekommen bei dem der Motor auch fast still stand - bis auf Lageregelung. 
Was mache ich in dem Moment mit dem ROD-Geber - ablassen oder an den Motor wieder anbauen ?
Bisher konnte ich nicht sehen das sich bei einem Fahrbefehl der Achse der -3V Wert des Drehzahlsollwertes verändert, schien mir eher stabil zu sein ohne toggeln - werde aber morgen nochmal genau darauf achten....
Sehe ich den Anstieg des Sollwertes auf einem normalen digital-Multimeter oder ist das ungeeignet ? Hätte notfalls auch noch einen Oszi da...


Marcel


----------



## HaDi (15 Dezember 2015)

Wo genau misst du diese -3V?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## FSH_Technik (15 Dezember 2015)

An der Messstelle auf der Platine ...






Klemme M15 (Masse) -> X = Drehzahlistwert
Klemme M15 -> R = Drehzahlsollwert


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2015)

Kannst du diese -3V auch auf den Klemmen 56/14 messen?
Wenn ja: hat die Sinumerik in den Servicedaten der Achse einen Sollwert?
Wenn nein: Messkreiskarte defekt
Hast du Ersatzteile?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## FSH_Technik (16 Dezember 2015)

Also habe heute nochmal eine Messreihe gestartet:

Antriebe eingeschaltet:


Masse -> R = +3,2V 
Masse -> X = -1,75V 
Masse -> Klemme 56 = -3,0V 
Masse -> Klemme 14 +0,2V 

Antriebe ausgeschaltet:


Masse -> R = +4,5V 
Masse -> X = +2,5V  ????????? 

Klemme 56 & 14 gebrückt:

Masse -> R = -4,8mV 
Masse -> X = +12mV 
Masse -> Klemme 56/14 = -4,8mV 


weiterhin habe ich an den Klemmen 56/14 einen einzelligen Akku mit 4V angeklemmt - je nach Polarität dreht der Motor der Z-Achse links bzw. rechts herum! Regler scheint demnach wohl ok zu sein nur das Eingangssignal nicht oder?



HaDi schrieb:


> Kannst du diese -3V auch auf den Klemmen 56/14 messen?
> Wenn ja: hat die Sinumerik in den Servicedaten der Achse einen Sollwert?
> Wenn nein: Messkreiskarte defekt
> Hast du Ersatzteile?
> ...


Achssollwert in den Servicedaten der Achse ist keiner vorhanden - ausser ich gebe noch einen Driftausgleich der Achse vor, dann wird dieser Wert in den Servicedaten als Sollwert angezeigt.
Klingt also nach defekter Kabelverbindung zur Messkreiskarte bzw Karte oder ?
Ich werde trotzdem nochmal alle Parameter vergleichen - mich wundert das der NC-Ausgangswert an Klemme 56 & 14 passt wenn die Antriebe aus sind(siehe oben) ...grübel

LG Marcel


----------



## Morymmus (16 Dezember 2015)

Also vielleicht bin ich gerade völlig auf dem Holzweg, aber wenn ich die Informationen aus Deinen Posts zusammen nehme, dann Ist Klemme 56 der Eingang, an dem die Karte die anzufahrende Position bekommt.
Klemme 14 ist der Istwert-Eingang, d.h. da sollte der Drehgeber dran sein.
Die Ausgänge R und X bilden jeweils diese beiden Eingänge ab, wobei sie das Signal auf 0-10V normieren.

Betrachtet man unter dieser Annahme Deine Messungen:
Bei eingeschalteten Antrieben:
Sollwert_in = -3,0V => Sollwert_10V = 3,2V
Istwert_in = 0,2V => Istwert_10V = -1,75V

Auffällig sind die beiden Vorzeichenwechsel und das der normierte Istwert eigentlich die 0V nicht unterschreiten können sollte...

Wenn Du bei diesen Werten den Motor anschließt dreht dieser, oder?

Für den Fall "Antriebe ausgeschaltet"

Auffällig ist die sprunghafte Änderung der Ist-Position.
Hier wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob dies durch eine Änderung des Eingangssignals oder intern im Regler passiert.

Wenn Du die Eingänge brückst fallen beide Ausgänge auf nahezu Null - das ist soweit plausibel.
Was passiert wenn Du an diese Brücke nun eine Spannung anlegst, also parallel an beide Eingänge. Ziehen dann beide Ausgänge mit oder nicht?

Hast Du die Möglichkeit probehalber die Reglerkarte mit einer anderen Achse zu tauschen?

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2015)

Die Klemmen 56/14 sind der (potentialfreie) Drehzahlsollwerteingang des Antriebs, man sollte also die Klemme 56 gegen die Klemme 14 messen.
Dieser Drehzahlsollwert kommt von der Messkreiskarte der Sinumerik.
Wenn du also einen Sollwert messen kannst obwohl die Sinumerik eigentlich gar keinen  ausgeben möchte (Servicedaten) dann muss ja was faul sein.
Der Alarm "Stillstandsüberwachung" sagt ja auch aus dass der Lageistwert der Achse sich geändert hat ohne dass die NC das gewollt hat.
Wenn du also in der Verkabelung nix auffälliges finden kannst dann wäre die Messkreiskarte m.E. schon im Verdacht, immerhin ist da z.B. ein D/A-Wandler drauf, der möglicherweise nicht mehr tut was er soll, und dass man mit Parametern die Messkreiskarte dazu bekommt einfach so einen Sollwert auszugeben fällt mir schwer zu glauben.
Hast du Ersatz?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## FSH_Technik (16 Dezember 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Betrachtet man unter dieser Annahme Deine Messungen:
> Bei eingeschalteten Antrieben:
> ...






richtig wenn ich mit den Werten den Motor anklemme dreht er relativ langsam - so ca. 50U/min....zumindest wenn die Antriebe ein sind 
Ich hatte heute bereits den Eingangsstecker(56,14 etc..) von der X gegen die Z-Achse vertauscht dann steht Z-Still mit geöffneter Haltebremse und der Fehler tritt eben auf X auf 
eine Spannung an die beiden gebrückten Klemmen 56 & 14 werde ich morgen mal testen,habe heute nur mal mit einer 4V Batterie mit + und - auf beiden Klemmen getestet
Klemme 56+ und Klemme 14 - Motor dreht in die eine Richtung 
Klemme 56- und Klemme 14 + Motor dreht in die andere Richtung


----------



## FSH_Technik (16 Dezember 2015)

Die Messkreiskarte ist dann im Bild die rechte von beiden mit den 2 gesteckten Steckern (der obere ist mit Z beschriftet) oder ? Die befindet sich hinterm Bildschirm im Bedienpanel ... kann ich die ohne irgendwas zu vermurksen ziehen oder einfach einen der anderen Eingänge aktivieren ...sind ja noch 2 frei ???

LG Marcel





habe gerade noch mal im Schaltplan geschaut da steckt der Stecker der Z-Achse eigentlich ganz oben an -X111 nicht wie im Bild auf -X131 aber hat ja so mal funktioniert ....

Meine nächste Idee wäre jetzt noch den Z-Stecker im Bild mal zu entfernen - wenn mir jemand sagen kann ob ich das ohne Probleme zu verursachen tun kann - und alle Kabel durchzuprüfen .... ich hoffe irgendwie noch immer auf eine unterbrochene Verbindung an der Maschine - hab schon so viele gelockerte Kabel gefunden, ich frage mich langsam wo die beim Transport mit dem LKW lang gefahren sind...


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2015)

Da stecken ja 2 Messkreiskarten drin, du hast 4 Messkreise (X-,Y-Z-Achse und Spindel ?). Wenn die Beschriftung stimmt dann sollte im NC-Maschinendatum 2002 der Wert 2100 stehen. Die noch unbenutzten Kanäle kann man verwenden, dann muss für den oberen ein 2200 und den zweiten von oben eine 2300 in MD2002. Du musst dann aber auch auf dem unteren Stecker (X141) die Reglerfreigabe und den Sollwert umlegen.
Zunächst könntest du ja mal die beiden Karten untereinander tauschen, achte dabei auf Jumper, Drehschalter und "Mäuseklaviere", falls vorhanden.
Messkreiskarten sollten ohne Datenverlust zu tauschen gehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## FSH_Technik (16 Dezember 2015)

HaDi schrieb:


> Da stecken ja 2 Messkreiskarten drin, du hast 4 Messkreise (X-,Y-Z-Achse und Spindel ?). Wenn die Beschriftung stimmt dann sollte im NC-Maschinendatum 2002 der Wert 2100 stehen.



das stimmt in NC-MD 2002 steht 2100 drin...



HaDi schrieb:


> Die noch  unbenutzten Kanäle kann man verwenden, dann muss für den oberen ein 2200  und den zweiten von oben eine 2300 in MD2002. Du musst dann aber auch  auf dem unteren Stecker (X141) die Reglerfreigabe und den Sollwert  umlegen.



- wie lege ich die Reglerfreigabe und den Sollwert um ... steh gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch - gabs da auch einen Parameter oder ein Bit für ?

Vom untereinander tauschen halte ich nicht ganz so viel (so viel Kabel / Einstellungen etc. umzuklemmen - bin kein gelernter Elektroniker )da lieber werde ich mal den anderen Eingang versuchen ... ich bin da lieber mit 3x lesen und gucken Step für Step unterwegs ...


Hab ich schonmal gesagt das Ihr hier einsame Spitze seid - so viel Hilfe hätte ich mir hier im Traum nicht ausgemalt ... wow..dickes Lob !!!!!


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2015)

Du hast ja geschrieben dass der Istwert zählt wenn du am ROD-Geber drehst, demnach ist das ja richtig so. Sollwerte/Reglerfreigaben liegen auf X141 auf festgelegten Pins. Wenn du also den Kanal per MD2002 änderst musst du den ROD-Geber umstecken und Sollwerte/Reglerfreigabe umlöten. Zu beachten ist die Zuordnung: Messkreis 1 ist X131, Messkreis 2 ist X111 und Messkreis 3 ist X121.
Ich hab dir mal das Inbetriebnahmehandbuch angehängt, die Kapitel 3.1.10 und 7.2 sind deine Freunde.

Grüße von HaDi

Anhang anzeigen 286_810_820_GA3_Inbetriebnahme-Anweisungen.pdf


----------



## FSH_Technik (16 Dezember 2015)

Hab mich soeben für den einfachsten Weg entschieden - passende Messkreiskarte bei ebay .... gibts für kleines Geld ....die Ausgabe ist es mir Wert zumal wir den Fehler ja schon gut eingrenzen konnten.
Danke für das Inbetriebnahme-Handbuch ... hatte bisher nur die Version in englisch ...
Ich berichte also wieder wenn es news gibt ....


----------



## FSH_Technik (19 Dezember 2015)

Also hier mal die News,
nachdem der gute Ebay-Verkäufer nur an "gewerbliche Kunden" verkaufen wollte und mir das warten über die Feiertage eh zu doof gewesen wäre, habe ich mich heute hingestellt und den Eingangsstecker X141 zerlegt und die kompletten Eingänge 1 und 3 der Messkreiskarte gegeneinander getauscht / Kabel umgelötet. Folgende Kabel wurden gegeneinander getauscht:



Reglerfreigabe 1 und 3 - PIN 14 und 22
Drehzahlsollwert 1 und 3 - PIN 4 und 12
Masse für Sollwert 1 und 3 - PIN 17 und 25
+24V ext. (Reglerfreigabe) 1 und 3 - PIN 1 und 9
dazu noch im MD 2002 von 2100 auf 2300 umgestellt um jetzt den mittleren Encoder 3 zu verwenden - danach Maschine neu gestartet

was soll ich sagen .... HaDi hatte recht mit seiner Vermutung defekte Messkreiskarte! 

Plötzlich hatte ich doch glatt wieder ein sauberes Eingangssignal an der Reglerkarte und mein Motor machte wieder was er sollte ! Also ROD Geber dran gebaut, und siehe da die Achse lies sich wieder wie gewohnt Richtung Referenzpunkt verfahren (Referenzpunktaster vorerst mal von Hand betätigt). Also Motor wieder an die Maschine gebaut und gefreut wie ein kleines Kind als die Maschine wieder tat was sie soll - hab mir dann ein Warmlaufprogramm geschrieben bei dem alle 3 Achsen fast ihre vollen Wege fahren von einer Endstellung zur anderen und das bestimmt 15min laufen lassen und mich gefreut wie ein kleiner König ..... 
Jetzt werde ich morgen mal noch einen Driftabgleich der Z-Achse machen und dann ist endlich wieder alles paletti ! Ihr seht also mein Weihnachten gabs schon heute .... das Maschinchen läuft wieder ...juhuuuuuuu
Ich sage hiermit nochmal vielen herzlichen Dank allen die mir hier so wunderbar geholfen haben, mein Problem ist gelöst.

Frohes Fest euch allen ...


LG Marcel


----------

